# LQQK what arrived while I was gone to sons 21'st B-day weekend ! PICS included



## sprky (Feb 26, 2012)

I placed an order with Todd at A-MAZE-N Products, LLC  late Sunday 2/19/2012. With Monday a holiday for the shipping company's I didn't expect it to arrive till later this week. We left Friday after noon to go to KC for my sons Birthday, he was turning 21 and wanted to go to the casinos in KC. Since my SIL lives in KC we had a place too stay, so we went.

We all went to the casinos and my BIL and I took him too a couple...............UMMMMMMMMMM.........Well...........YA That's it .............Bars.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Sorry guys I'm not posting pics of the Birthday party my BIL and I threw for my son, but I do have some GREAT ones
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. While we were gone having a blast on my sons 21'st Birthday, my package from Todd arrives. The UPS man left it on the porch behind the smoker hidden with the wind break I use. If I hadn't known the wind break was moved, I wouldn't have seen it (them UPS guys are smart).

I Must say Todd is a stand up guy with GREAT customer service, and  quality products. The box was well packed, no way anything was getting damaged, unless UPS ran it over. The AMNSP is extremely well built, much heaver then I was expecting, as the pics will show. I totally believe it will last a long time. The smell of the Pellets is better/stronger than any chips or chunks I have used. I think I will get a better flavor from the pellets then chips or chunks. I also ordered the Maverick ET-732 too replace my ET-73 that took a swim, when the dog knocked it into the sink. There is a difference of night and day between the 2, I wish I had ordered one sooner. My niece gave me a $50.00 gift certificate to A-MAZE-N products, so I used that too pay for part of the order.

*AMNSP Front View*







*AMNSP Back View*







*Pellets*







*Maverick ET-732*







Now I just have to find time to do some smoking/testing, so I can learn how the AMNSP works in my Master Forge for both hot and cold smoking. I am going to get the hang of the cold smoking first. Once I figure out placement and vents I will smoke some cheese. I will then move on to hot smoking, once again figuring out placement and vents then smoke something. Once I have used these a few times I will write a review on them. I hope I have as much fun playing with my new toys/smoking accessories as I did at my sons 21'st Birthday weekend, It was a BLAST


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like you got one of my favorite toys - Congrats my friend


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on the Cool Toys...I got mine From Todd as a prize for the DEC Throwdown...It is above and beyond for that guy to keep giving them as Prizes, some of the other Sponsors should Pay attention to how to Get and Keep Customers. Here's a Hint...SERVICE> GREAT PRODUCT, oh yeah and what was that other thing?....Oh yeah, SERVICE!!!

On a side note... Happy Birthday to your Son! My oldest Cheffie Daughter just turned 21 on the 19th...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on the amnps...... Yes, Todd is top notch......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on your new toys


----------



## frosty (Feb 27, 2012)

You will LOVE them!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 27, 2012)

Got my AMNPS not to long ago. Works great. 
Like you said,
Just have to find out how best to use it in the type of smoker you have .
AS FAR AS THE B-DAY PICTURES GO, YOU CAN JUST PM THEM TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on the new toys and enjoy playing with them!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2012)

congrats on the new toys... Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## sprky (Feb 28, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> AS FAR AS THE B-DAY PICTURES GO, YOU CAN JUST PM THEM TO ME


LOL I think my son would kill me if I did that


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey sprky, congrats on the new AMNPS.... It is truly a very cool tool to have in your bag of smoking gear.  As you probably know, I have a Master Forge as well.  The AMNPS works great for cold smoking in the MF, no matter where you put it... just keep the bottom vents on the MF fairly open.  I've run my AMNPS for cold smoking with it on top of the wood box or on the rack in the lowest part of the smoke chamber... it works regardless... it's a great cold smoker...

As for running your AMNPS for a hot smoke in your MF, the LP fire is going to suck a lot of oxygen out of the smoker....and that has an impact on the AMNPS.   You might want to try running the AMNPS as low in the top box of the MF as possible and you'll have to run the bottom vents fairly open so that the AMNPS gets enough air/oxygen....the other thing I've found while using the AMNPS for a hot smoke in the MF is to give it enough time to build up a real good bed of red coals before shutting the door... Todd recommends 10 minutes with the pellets burning before blowing it out... I do every bit of 10 minutes before I close the door with the LP burning in my MF....

And... congrats on your boy's birthday!

-Salt


----------



## ronrude (Feb 28, 2012)

The only problem with the AMNPS is they are made too well.  Todd will likely only sell me one as I believe this one will be handed down for generations. No matter how much use it gets.


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice toys.  I think Al uses his in a WSM, correct?  If so, it's on the to-get list.   ...and happy birthday.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 28, 2012)

*Cool gadgets Sparky ! I'm sure you will enjoy them for years to come, and "what happens at the party,,, stays at the party" LMAO!! *


----------



## sprky (Feb 28, 2012)

choctaw said:


> *Cool gadgets Sparky ! I'm sure you will enjoy them for years to come, and "what happens at the party,,, stays at the party" LMAO!! *


LMAO those were my sons exact words....................He also said if mom ever sees them pics you are a DEAD man...............MOM has seen them and she wasn't
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, all she said was I knew you 2 would do something like that (meaning me and my BIL), just don't make a habit of it.


----------

